# Créer CD musical compatible avec vieux lecteur cd ?



## potter (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

J'ai actuellement transféré toute ma bibliothèque musicale sur itunes mais apparement dans un format compressé (aac ?)

Je souhaiterais me faire plusieurs "compilations" avec certaines musiques pour écouter dans ma voiture qui a un lecteur cd de 1998 assez sensible apparement aux "copies".

J'ai les originaux mais je ne veux en aucun cas les laisser dans la voiture et puis je veux faire des mélanges je ne veux pas tout.

Itunes peut il me proposer de graver dans un format "universel" compatible ? merci !


----------



## Rudge (21 Mars 2010)

Tu es tombé *sur le défaut majeur d'itunes* ! 

Comme il ne propose pas à l'installation de choisir le format dans lequel les musiques rippées depuis un CD seront stokées, il se met par défaut en AAC. 

C'est assez sot... d'autant que ce réglage par défaut ne vaut pas pour les musiques achetées en téléchargement qui gardent le format du fichier originel ! 

Il y a dans Itunes quelques sottises ergonomiques mais celle là est vraiment pénible. 

Donc tu dois allez dans les réglages d'importations pour choisir un autre format :

Pour graver un CD lisible par n'importe quel lecteur de CD, tu dois choisir 

AIFF ou Wav.

Prends AIFF. 

Après quoi, tu vas :

Sélectionner les pistes que tu veux graver dans ta bibliothèque

Les convertir en AIFF (sur PC clic droit : obtenir la version AIFF)

Quand c'est converti, ce qui ne prend que quelques instants. 

Tu sélectionnes les pistes en AIFF (elles s'intervertissent entre les pistes originelles en AAC (autre défaut d'Itunes qui devrait les mettre dans un autre dossier).


Et tu les glisses dans une liste de lecture appelée graver. 

Et tu graves : une chose futée à faire : coche la case CD text danes les options de gravure. 

Et grave.... 


Un conseil : vu le prix des DD externes... il faut mieux ripper ses CD en Alac (Apple Lossless) ou en AIFF (format du CD).


Alac est une format compressé non destructif qui divise environ par 2,5 le place prise par un CD sur un DD. 

AIFF est un format non compressé identique à celui du CD.... 


Tous les autres : MP3, WMA et AAC sont destructifs. 


Et pour l'IPOD : il est toujours possible de se faire une version MP3 des fichiers originels en Alac ou AIFF....


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2010)

STOP! faut arrêter de dire des bêtises et lire un peu la doc!

iTunes propose sans rien régler de particulier (quel que soit le format d'origine du fichier: aac, mp3, wav, aiff, avec ou sans DRM dès lors que le fichier est lisible par iTunes), de graver des CDAudios totalement compatibles avec la norme CDAudio, donc lisible sur tout lecteur de salon ou auto-radio sauf des très vieux qui ne lisent pas les CD gravés. 

Il faut effecfivement créer une liste de lecture, y glisser les titres de son choix en vérifiant que la durée totale n'excède pas 74 minutes (durée maxi d'un CDaudio tel que défini dans la norme CDAudio), puis cliquer le bouton Graver en bas à droite de la fenêtre.
Sur la fenêtre qui s'ouvre alors, confirmer CDAudio (et je DECONSEILLE de cocher CDText si c'est pour lire sur un vieux lectuer qui risque de ne pas reconnaitre ce format particulier de CDAudio)

Il n'y a plus qu'à glisser un CD-R dans le graveur et laisser faire iTunes, qui va reconvertir les titres dans le bon format à la volée.


----------



## Benaissa (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

@ Remy : Je voulais savoir étant donner que mon père vaudrait que je lui grave un CD Audio, mais que les fichiers sont en format : .m4a

Première question : Est-ce que cela pourrait marcher sur n'importe quel Lecteur CD ?

Mon CD-R vierge fait 700 Mo, et la taille de toutes les fichiers font 437 Mo au total sur mon iTunes, soit plus de 100 chansons.

Deuxième question : Faudrait-il convertir mes fichiers ".m4a" en ".aiff", ou pas ?

Car sinon, le volume des fichiers seront différents, cela risque d'augmenter l'espace des fichiers et de graver sur plusieurs CD (C'est ce que j'évite justement !), parce que finalement cela prendra trop de place !

Merci, de bien vouloir me répondre&#8230;


----------



## potter (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à vous, merci pour vos réponses, j'essaye de suite le gravage en liste de lecture, je vous tient au courant dans la soirée. Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

Ca y est je viens d'essayer, eh bien ça fonctionne ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2010)

Benaissa a dit:


> Merci, de bien vouloir me répondre



Toutes les réponse a tes questions sont données dans le post de Rémy. Relis le.


----------



## m.traxxx (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

lorsque je grave un CD sur mon iMac, celui-ci n'est pas reconnu par le poste radio (qui date de 2001) de ma voiture ; il affiche ERROR, or mon CD est lisible sur mon iMac et sur ma platine salon. Ce problème est apparu depuis que je suis passé chez Apple. En effet, avant j'utilisais déjà iTunes sur un PC et je n'avais pas ce souci de gravure malgré le fait que j'utilise la même procédure qui est celle décrite par Remi.
Pouvez-vous m'éclairer SVP?


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2010)

La marque des CD est la même ?

La vitesse de gravure est la même ?

Les autoradios sont souvent capricieux et la plupart du temps équipés pour refuser les CD gravés. Surtout dans le haut de gamme. Mais bon, vu que ça a déjà fonctionné, ce ne doit pas être ça le souci.


----------



## m.traxxx (23 Avril 2010)

Oui, la marque des CD est la même.
Quant à la vitesse de gravure, je ne sais pas si elle est identique, je n'y ai pas fait attention. Penses-tu que cela peut avoir une incidence? A quelle vitesse faudrait-il alors que je grave?
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2010)

Oui, la vitesse peut avoir de vrai incident sur la gravure. Plus c'est lent, plus la gravure est fine et profonde. Donc, essaye de réduite la vitesse entre 2 et 8 X maxis.

Les taux de gravure compatible avec ton CD devraient apparaitre en Noir et les non conseiller en gris. SI tout est noir prend le plus bas.


----------



## BigMac50 (24 Avril 2010)

Je confirme ce que gxen a dis la vitesse a une énorme importance sur certains lecteurs capricieux moi je grave tout en 2x et je suis pratiquement sur que Ca passe dans tous les lecteurs après il y a aussi les +r et -r a prendre en compte et si je dis pas de conneries les -r sont plus facilement compatible que les +r


----------



## m.traxxx (25 Avril 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses mais ça ne marche toujours pas.
J'ai gravé en 8x et 2x, mes CD sont des -R mais rien n'y fait. 
Ce qui m'interroge, c'est qu'avec mon ancien PC je gravais à la vitesse maximale et ça fonctionnait. J'écoute encore des CD gravés avec ce dernier et et ça roule.
Donc, je n'ai pas l'impression que le problème vienne de la vitesse de gravure ni de mon poste radio.
Est-ce que cela peut venir de la façon dont je grave mes CD? Une étape que je fais mal, un paramètre mal configuré?
Je désespère...


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2010)

Peut-être tout simplement la marque du graveur qui est incompatible.

Ton graveur PC, Il est externe? SI oui, branche-le sur le Mac pour tester


----------



## BigMac50 (27 Avril 2010)

As tu essayer de passer le cd autre que dans ton poste ?


----------



## m.traxxx (28 Avril 2010)

Salut,

voilà j'ai des nouvelles données.
Le fichier que j'essaie de graver sur CD est un fichier acheté sur iTunes Store en AAC. Il s'avère que celui-ci marche dans le poste radio de la voiture de ma copine. J'ai gravé un autre CD avec des fichiers MP3 et ça passe dans mon autoradio. Le problème vient donc de mon poste radio qui ne reconnait pas le format AAC.
Pourtant avec mon ancien PC, j'ai déjà gravé des fichiers achetés sur iTunes Store et ça marchait mais il me semble que je faisais une manoeuvre de conversion de format via iTunes mais je ne sais plus quoi.
A partir de là, auriez-vous une astuce à me donner?
@ +.


----------



## BigMac50 (28 Avril 2010)

salut 

Bon ben voila c'était tout simple en fait 

Je crois que itunes te permet de reencoder tes fichiers sinon passe par un logiciel externe mais autant tout faire dans itunes 

Cela doit etre dans les options je pense


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2010)

Si tu choisis bien de graver un CDAudio, iTunes convertit les fichiers pendant la gravure et peu importe le format d'origine du fichier (aac, mp3, Wav, Aiff, Apple Lossless, WMA, ....)

Par contre si tu choisis de graver un CD mp3, alors iTunes grave le CD au format "CD de données" et place sur ce CD les fichiers mp3 se trouvant dans la sélection dont tu as demandé la gravure, et UNIQUEMENT les fichiers mp3. Si tu as sélectionner d'autres formats de fichiers (aac, wav, aiff, ....) ces fichiers n'étant aps au format mp3 sont purement et simplement ignorés par la gravure

Enfin si tu choisis de graver un CD de données (option théoriquement utilisée pour faire une sauvegarde de la bibliothèque), alors tous les fichiers sont copiés sur le CD mais le CD obtenu n'est en principe pas destiné à être lu dans un autoradio.


----------



## m.traxxx (28 Avril 2010)

Ok mais si je veux juste graver un fichier AAC pour qu'il soit lu par mon autoradio que dois-je faire? Quand je fais CD Audio mon autoradio ne le reconnait pas donc je pense que le fichier reste dans le format AAC. 
Comment faire pour reencoder mes fichiers en passant par iTunes?


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2010)

Si tu choisis CDAudio, le fichier est converti, il ne reste pas en aac.

Tu peux le vérifier, une fois le CD gravé, en ouvrant le CD via le Finder de MacOS X et en sortant l'un des fichiers qu'il contient.

Une fois ce fichier sur le bureau tu constateras qu'il n'est plus au format aac (mais le finder t'indiquera format aiff) et que sa taille est pratiquement 10 fois plus grosse (le format sur CDAudio étant un format non compressé)


----------



## m.traxxx (28 Avril 2010)

En effet, tu as raison le format est en AIFF. Alors comment se fait-il que mon autoradio ne le lise pas?
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que le fichier que j'ai gravé est un simple album que j'ai acheté sur l'iTunes Store et qu'il occupe 796 Mo sur un CD qui n'en fait que 700. Comment est-ce possible, d'autant plus que la gravure a marché?
Je suis en train de devenir dingue avec cette histoire de CD... Merci de m'aider en tout cas.


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2010)

Tu as UN SEUL fichier de 796 Mo???

Normalement un album se compose de plusieurs titres et on obtient sur le CDAUdio gravé autant de fichiers que de titres de l'album....

C'est peut-être le fait d'avoir un CDAudio avec une seule piste de près de 800 Mo que ton Autoradio n'apprécie pas.

C'est quoi cet album "mono-piste"?


----------



## m.traxxx (28 Avril 2010)

Oui en effet c'est un seul fichier puisqu'il s'agit d'un album mixé par un DJ donc pas de coupure entre les morceaux. Mis à part ça, c'est un album classique qui dure une petite heure donc rien d'exceptionnel.
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est comment ce fichier de presque 800 Mo tient sur un CD de 700 Mo?! Sachant que le CD marche partout mais pas dans mon autoradio...
Dans le passé, j'ai déjà acheté ce genre de fichier sur iTunes Store et quand je voulais le graver avec mon ancien PC, ça m'indiquait que le fichier était trop gros par rapport à l'espace dispo sur un CD. Du coup je devais faire une manoeuvre qui consistait à le reencoder dans un autre format via iTunes (en MP3 je crois...).
Le souci c'est que je n'y parviens pas avec mon Mac.
Il y a forcément une solution car logiquement tout album vendu par iTunes doit pouvoir être gravé sur un CD...


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2010)

La limite pour un CDAudio est de 74 minutes. Donc ton fichier doit pouvoir être gravé.

Par contre tu en devrais pas aboutir à un fichier de 796 Mo.... c'est très bizarre

Je sèche!


----------



## odrey (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour a tous, 

moi aussi je craque. Impossible de graver un CD qui passerait dans ma voiture.  ( passat de 2007 )   J'ai vraiment besoin de vous.

Bon alors j'ai bien lu tout les échanges au dessus. 
- j'utilise un CD -R  80min  700mb
- J'ai essayé de graver un CD de données et un CD Audio   ( vitesse 12x   10x  et 8x)
- J ai essayé de graver avec   itunes  /   CD BURNER XP /  et avec nero version d'essai    RIEN NE MARCHE
- Dans i tunes j'ai aussi essayé de convertir les fichiers en AIFF

Mais dans tous les cas, au bout de 2 min l'ordi m’éjecte le CD en me disant "une erreur s'est produite". Et j'ai bousillé 10 CD comme ça. 

Je ne sais plus quoi tenter! 

Au secours !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r e m y (5 Mars 2015)

Changer de graveur...


----------



## odrey (5 Mars 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Changer de graveur...



Comment fait on ca?
Le graveur est intégré dans l'ordi normalement non?

je vais pas changer d'ordinateur quand meme?  si?


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2015)

odrey a dit:


> je vais pas changer d'ordinateur quand meme? si?


Avec un graveur externe, car il se pourrait que ton SuperDrive ait un problème dont on connait la non fiabilité dans le temps.


----------



## odrey (5 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Avec un graveur externe, car il se pourrait que ton SuperDrive ait un problème dont on connait la non fiabilité dans le temps.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh  !!!!!! ben c'est vraiment pas cool 
Mais merci pour vos reponses , c'est vraiment super.
Ca m'evite de chercher pendant des heures lol


----------

